
Ask HN: What are you using drones for? - msangi
I&#x27;ve seen a few people buying drones and using them for photography.<p>While that&#x27;s a perfectly fine use case, I was wondering what other applications drone could have.<p>I can easily imagine them being used for agriculture&#x2F;environment monitoring.
======
wilsonnb3
Although I don't personally use them for this purpose, I would expect to see
more assassination attempts via explosive consumer drones in the future.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-45073385](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45073385)

------
Artemix
I have two of them, a "huge" transport model that I use for quality video
recording, and a very small one (that I'm pretty much still building) with a
fast but low-qual. FPV camera, which I input the feed on my computer with a
special receiver.

------
mtmail
> I was wondering what other applications drone could have

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unmanned_aerial_vehicl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unmanned_aerial_vehicle_applications)

